# cuadro de averías



## LinguoFobo

¿Cómo se dice cuadro de averías en inglés? Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

¿En qué contexto?


----------



## LinguoFobo

En mecánica automotriz. En mecánica general. En ingeniería informática, etc. ¿No se entiende mi pregunta?

Cuadro de averías de la caja de cambios del coche.
Cuadro de averías del microprocesador de la unidad central.
Cuadro de averías del cambio interno de la bicicleta.
Cuadro de averías de camiones.
Cuadro de averías bicicletas.
Cuadro averías frenos.
Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

No, no se entiende la pregunta. El DRAE define avería como "daño". No encuentro otra definición de "averías", y no entiendo qué sería un cuadro de averías de una bicicleta o camión, y menos cómo se aplicaría tal concepto a la informática. Si pudieras explicarnos exactamente qué es, sería de gran ayuda.


----------



## LinguoFobo

Es una tabla donde se expone la relación de averías posibles en relación al contexto. 
Por ejemplo: Si se trata de el cuadro de averías de los frenos de un vehículo entonces es una relación de las averías posibles en los frenos de ese vehículo. 
Gracias.


----------



## LinguoFobo

Bueno. Mientras se van perfilando las ideas se me ocurre : 1 Diagnosis table 
Voy a buscar si aparece esto por la web y en qué contexto. 
Seguimos que la conseguimos.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Mi sugerencia sería* "failure/fault matrix"*.


----------



## LinguoFobo

Diagnosis seems a word associated to health, human investigation, to patients...

I have seen : 
*Centrifugal Pump Vibration Diagnostics* 



Diagnostics seems a word different to diagnosis. 

Fault matrix and failure matrix seems to be perfect for the occasion. 

Best regards.

Other possibility : 
Vibration problems table?


----------



## fenixpollo

If "averías" can be any kind of problem or breakdown, then "vibration" seems too specific.

"Diagnostics" is the process of diagnosing; "diagnosis" is the result of diagnosing. So they are equivalent words. However, you are asking about "averías", not about "diagnosis" or "diagnosticar", so these are not good translations.

I agree that colombo-aussie's suggestions work in this context.


----------



## LinguoFobo

I think the general idea of "cuadro de averías" may include the sympthons (síntomas) or reasons to the observed failure. When used in spanish include usually the sympthons, the reasons of the failure, and the catalogue (description) of possible failures. 
I think vibration is not too specific. Is only the case of a particular failure matrix. 
Anyway seems valid : <concept> diagnostics or <concept> diagnostics table.

In other context : Cuadro clínico . In English ?

¿ Cuadro de una enfermedad (listado de síntomas posibles) en inglés ?

Best Regards


----------



## fenixpollo

Mi opinión es que la sugerencia de colombo-aussie, *failure/fault matrix*, cuadra mejor con el contexto original. Las palabras "diagnostics" y "symp*t*o*m*s" no son buenas traduccións de "averías"; y "vibrations" es una sola clase de avería y por lo tanto me parece demasiado específico.

Si quieres traducir otra frase aparte que "cuadro de averías", debes abrir una nueva consulta.


----------



## LinguoFobo

Estuve mirando en la web y la acepción : diagnostics table está consolidada. 
Gracias fenixpollo. 
A ver si alguien más orienta sobre alguna posible traducción válida adicional a las dos que ya disponemos. 
Gracias colombo-aussie.

P.D. cada vez que entro me encuentro con un idioma extraño en los menús. Imzayi göster, Hizli Cevap gönder, etc. ¿ Es cosa mía o anda el foro con un idioma extraño ?


----------



## LinguoFobo

Troubleshooting Guide
Toubleshooting Matrix ?


----------



## FromPA

LinguoFobo said:


> Troubleshooting Guide
> Toubleshooting Matrix ?




That's what I was thinking.


----------

